# Etymology of Spanish reloj



## dihydrogen monoxide

I don't know if this has been asked before or not, but what would be the etymology of the Spanish word for clock reloj? And *if possible* I'd like to get a PIE root for that.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



dihydrogen monoxide said:


> what would be the etymology of the Spanish word for clock reloj? And *if possible* I'd like to get a PIE root for that.


It goes back to Latin horologium, which is derived from (late) Greek horologion (PIE *yer- (with interesting cognates) and *leg-). 

As a side note, it's interesting to see that modern French has 'horloge' (while also _reloge_ is attested, cf. Spanish reloj and Portuguese relógio).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## palomnik

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> It goes back to Latin horologium, which is derived from (late) Greek horologion (PIE *yer- (with interesting cognates) and *leg-).
> 
> As a side note, it's interesting to see that modern French has 'horloge' (while also _reloge_ is attested, cf. Spanish reloj and Portuguese relógio).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
A bit off topic (but not too much, I'd say) is the question of why_ horloge_ is feminine, while _reloj_ and _relógio _are both masculine.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


palomnik said:


> A bit off topic (but not too much, I'd say) is the question of why_ horloge_ is feminine, while _reloj_ and _relógio _are both masculine.


Apparently, the feminine gender started to appear in the 13th century and began to replace the originally masculine gender in the 17th century. In the work of Stendhal and Hugo) the gender is still masculine.
Now, that doesn't really answer your question... .

My guess (nothing more) would be that the form would have triggered some association with other feminine words such as 'loge'(??)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Fred_C

palomnik said:


> A bit off topic (but not too much, I'd say) is the question of why_ horloge_ is feminine, while _reloj_ and _relógio _are both masculine.


Hi,
Horologium is a neutre noun in Latin, such words eventually acquire random genders when they become Romance language words through natural evolution.

But French did not acquire the word "horloge" out of natural evolution, it is a learned borrowing.
Such borrowings from neutre nouns usually are masculine by default, and the exception of "horloge" is actually puzzling.

 In the city of Rouen there is a famous public clock named "le gros horloge". (masculine)


----------



## CapnPrep

Frank06 said:


> My guess (nothing more) would be that the form would have triggered some association with other feminine words such as 'loge'(??)


Also the fact that _horloge_ begins with a vowel (sound), so you get fewer audible clues about gender from preceding articles and adjectives. Historically the gender of many such words became unstable and eventually "switched" and even today words that begin with a vowel and end in a silent "e" are the most difficult (for both first and second language learners).


----------



## maw64

Hello,

According to María Moliner, Spanish borrowed _reloj _from Old Catalan _relotge_. I would like to know why the result in Spanish was _reloj _(with /x/ at the end, which is rather odd in Sp.) instead of what I think would have been more common, _reloje_, if we take a look at other words taken also from Old Catalan, such as _peaje_.

Thank you.


----------



## MoisesYU

Hola, todos

 Llevo casi 4 años estudiando español, pero desde muy inicio he tenido una duda, que es la pronunciación de la palabra ¨reloj¨. Según lo que he conocido, la mayoría de las palabras españolas son de sílaba abierta, existen las con término como l, s, m y n, pero me parece que reloj es muy especial con una ¨j¨ al final. Quisiera saber de dónde viene esta palabra, de árabe o de otras raíces.

 saludos, y muchas gracias.


----------



## Mauricet

If _reloj_ is cognate to French _horloge_, it comes from a Latin word (of Greek origin) _horlogium_, through some intermediate probably ... Hope that helps a little


----------



## Hulalessar

Viene del latin_ horilogium_ que en su turno viene del griego tardío _hôrologion_ = lo que indica la hora.

Si hay otra palabra española que termina en jota no la conozco. Segun dice mi diccionario la jota en _reloj_ no se pronuncia, pero sí la he oido pronunciada y por supuesto se pronuncia en el plural.



> existen las con término como l, s, m y n



También con la _d,_ _r_ y _z_. Ninguna palabra española "vieja" termina en _m._


----------



## origumi

Hulalessar said:


> Si hay otra palabra española que termina en jota no la conozco.


Existen tres palabras propias del español (patromoniales, es decir, originales) que terminan con 'j', y son 'reloj', 'boj' y 'carcaj'.


----------



## jmx

Lo de que la 'j' final sea muda es lo que han decidido para la pronunciación normativa, pero en algunas regiones sí se pronuncia, en cualquier registro del habla.

EDIT: El título del hilo debería ser "¿*Cuál *es la etimología... ?"


----------



## Marie3933

maw64 said:


> According to María Moliner, Spanish borrowed _reloj _from Old Catalan _relotge_. I would like to know why the result in Spanish was _reloj _(with /x/ at the end, which is rather odd in Sp.)


 Joan Coromines (_Breve diccionario etimológico de la lengua castellana_) explica la permutación de _hôrologion__ a reloj de esta manera:_
Reloj (1400) del catalán antiguo y dialecto _relotge_ (1362) (hoy _rellotge_)
_relotge_ -> _reloje_ -> _relojes_ (plural) -> _reloj_ (*extraído del plural*)
_Relotge_ antes (1386) era _orollotge_
_Orollotge_ fue tomado del latín _horologium_ (reloj de sol o de arena)
_Horologium_ fue tomado del griego _horologion_ (concepto de _hora_ = hora y _lego_ "yo cuento")

Nota: en el DRAE, hay unas 22 palabras que acaban en jota (_aj, alioj, almofrej…_), varias vienen del árabe.


----------



## germanbz

jmx said:


> Lo de que la 'j' final sea muda es lo que han decidido para la pronunciación normativa, pero en algunas regiones sí se pronuncia, en cualquier registro del habla.
> 
> EDIT: El título del hilo debería ser "¿*Cuál *es la etimología... ?"



¿Que la jota no se pronuncia en reloj?. ¿Y cómo se supone que debería pronunciar esta palabra? ¿"reló"?.


----------



## sotos

maw64 said:


> Hello,
> 
> According to María Moliner, Spanish borrowed _reloj _from Old Catalan _relotge_. I would like to know why the result in Spanish was _reloj _(with /x/ at the end, which is rather odd in Sp.) instead of what I think would have been more common, _reloje_, if we take a look at other words taken also from Old Catalan, such as _peaje_.



If I knew nothing about "Old Catalan _relotge_", I would bet that _reloj_ is the transfer to Spanish of the (probably written) colloquial Gr. ρολόι (for ωρολόγιον). However, Catalans were the first westerners to conquest large parts of Greece in early 13th c. and they are likely to encounter the word first. This "relotge" possibly reflects a local Greek pronunciation of "-γιον" as "-ζιον", which is common is come places.


----------



## jmx

germanbz said:


> ¿Que la jota no se pronuncia en reloj?. ¿Y cómo se supone que debería pronunciar esta palabra? ¿"reló"?.


Pues mucha gente dice [reló], pero yo me refería a este post:





Hulalessar said:


> ... Segun dice mi diccionario la jota en _reloj_ no se pronuncia, pero sí la he oido pronunciada y por supuesto se pronuncia en el plural.


Es cierto, como mínimo el diccionario Collins Inglés-Español dice que la '-j' final no se pronuncia.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Pues los dos diccionarios alemán-español más autoritativos (Langenscheidt y Pons) me dan la jota de reloj por pronunciada. ¿Qué dice la Real Academia a propósito?





CapnPrep said:


> Also the fact that horloge begins with a vowel (sound), so you get fewer audible clues about gender from preceding articles and adjectives. Historically the gender of many such words became unstable and eventually "switched" and even today words that begin with a vowel and end in a silent "e" are the most difficult (for both first and second language learners).


Otro caso: effluve, para la cual se da como ejemplo de uso errado (femenino en vez de masculino) un poema de Rimbaud.


----------



## bo-marco

In Emilian, the word _reloj _is _arlój [ar'loj]._


----------



## Quiviscumque

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Pues los dos diccionarios alemán-español más autoritativos (Langenscheidt y Pons) me dan la jota de reloj por pronunciada. ¿Qué dice la Real Academia a propósito?



La _Ortografía_ de la Academia dice que el grafema "j" siempre corresponde al fonema /j/ (sección 6.4, tabla de las pp. 161ss.)

La _Fonología y Fonética_ de la Academia (que más que normativa es descriptiva) dice, hablando de la consonante velar fricativa sorda /x/ en la coda silábica (sección 8.7d) que _la pronunciación de la velar alterna con su elisión_. 

Pero yo, como buen andaluz, yo ni la elido ni la pronuncio; la suavizo a /h/. ¡Los redactores de la  _Fonología y Fonética_ nos olvidaron!


----------

